# Real Plaza Chiclayo (Recopilación para ICP)



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Alejo85 said:


> los que han visitado el plaza lima sur se daran cuenta que el "techo " es del mimsmo material , aunq el patio de comidas se ve mas bonito , una consulta en chiclayo corre viento ??


Claro q sí, pero en invierno es lo fuerte a partir de las 6 p.m. El resto del año no mucho, sería raro ver eso.
Por eso, esa cubierta es predilecta para Chiclayo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Bien paja todo pero el Saga lo hubieran hecho mas alto, se ve muy chato


En la segunda etapa lo van a ampliar.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

A lindas fotos chiclayo despues de cajamarca - Lima, chiclayo es mi ciudad preferida, sera por la gente tan amistosa y calida en el trato, el real plaza chiclayo es un lindo centro comercial, lo que me gusto fue el detalle del techo y tambien los colores vivos, que se ve bien tambien el saga en persona se ve mejor es amplio, y otro punto a su favor es las piletas que hay en la entrada y en el patio de comidas muy lindo en la noche esas piletas iluminadas se ven chvres, El pollo de pardos chiken es muy rico si quieren comer vayan ahi.
lo que no me gusto fue que le falta mas tiendas grandes como un hipermercado, tiendas de mejoramiento del hogar entre otros que lo van hacer en la segunda etapa, pero de ahi el diseño tambien es lindo.

estas fotos me gustaron:



















ahh y aclare esta foto.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

caramba, hasta que por fin veo que construyan algo bonito, me gustan mucho los techos o cubiertas, como quieran llamarlo.

muy bonito mall....bien por chiclayo.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que Lindo Que Esta Chiclayo, Cuando Yo Vivia Alla No Teniamos Este Mall... Que Bueno Que La Ciudad Este Progresando En El Sentido Economico, Y Que Bien Por Todos Los Peruanos Que Nuestro Pais Esta Cambiando Para Bien!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Una pregunta...Por qué usas mayúsculas al inicio de cada palabra?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cada vez que veo fotos de este real plaza chiclayo, me gusta mas...!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> cada vez que veo fotos de este real plaza chiclayo, me gusta mas...!


a mi me da un poco de envidia(sana) porque en trujillo no se construye nada aun.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se que la espera desespera, pero de todas maneras se hará, asi que no es para tanto tampoco........


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

las fotos que se ven ahi muestran algo vacio poco atractivo.
pero tengo fotos con vida, pronto las pondré las nuevas fotos del mall real plaza pero un adelanto en este video se muestra que es una zona bien concurrida. y mas fotos de otras zonas del real plaza.

click aqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSq35yAxHGQ


En la primera parte esta la dedicatoria y en la segunda el concierto de los enanitos verdes en el jockey club de chiclayo y la tercera parte fotos del real plaza el ambiente que se vive, para el ultimo un desfile de modas en la ozone.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Encontre esta foto y me gusto.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*ese video es la version ultima del Real plaza Chiclayo*










bueno esta mejorada en este se pueden apreciar mejores las fotos es mas despacio contiene mejores fotos y es mas larga que la anterior aparte mejor hecha sin tanto apuro como la anterior hace unos minutos la hice

hagan clik en este link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2In6T5wOe4


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

es verdad que el Real Plaza fue capital chilena?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

interbank que tambien tiene un vinculo con Supermercados Peruanos (plaza vea, vivanda, etc) pienso que el capital que se uso para su construccion del real plaza es Peruano, lo unico chileno ahi es el Saga.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

eso es lo q digo yo,por ahi mi amigo cibert ya hizo un thread e el foro chileno diciendo que el Real Plaza es gracias a ellos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

La pregunta sería si el Interbank tiene capitales chilenos?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Interbank no tiene capitales chilenos que yo sepa.


----------



## Starjose (Dec 24, 2005)

a todo esto........

que problema hay en que el capital sea chileno o no????

y si fuera boliviano, ecuatoriano, argentino o estadounidense????

no entiendo la diferencia....


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no hay ningun problema,simplemente queremos aclarar la informacion para saber,nos gustaria saber si el mall es hecho por peruanos o no.cual es el problema?Nade en contra de nadie,el foro es para informar con informacion correcta.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si pues osea es una pregunta, el real plaza es de capital peruano, asi como mac donald de estados unidos, ripley de chile, etc no hay necesidad de ponerse a la defensiva.


----------

